# GLSS Race at ZBT



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Having a race on the 29th of November at ZBT Speedway the Doors will open at 10:00 AM for practice and racing will start at 12:00 PM $7.00 entry fee for racing and food.GLS skinny tire,Fat tire and Indy car


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ill be there


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

I'll be there 2


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm there


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Working 7 10's for a couple weeks


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

er 82. Pat 81. Jeff 81. Verb 80. Tom 77 John 77. Darrel 77. Rick 77. Dennis 76. Larry 76. Michelle 65


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

ZBT Speedway Indy car results. Mike 78. Pat 77. Rick 77. Jeff 77. Verb 75. John. 74. Larry. 73. Wrangler 71. Dennis 69. Tom 65. Michelle 65. Darrel 36


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Fat Tire results. Mike 91. Rick 87. Larry 87. John 87. Wrangler 86. Pat 86 Verb 84. Dennis 83. Tom. 83. Darrel 82 Michelle 71. Jeff. 53.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Skinny tire results. Larry 74 Pat 72 Mike 72 verb 72 Wrangler 72 John 71 Jeff 71 Rick 71 Darrel 68 Tom 67 Dennis 63 Michelle 56


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Darrell burn a piston in the Indy car?

Wow! Lots of same-lap finishes. Must have been fun to watch as well as race. 

Way to smoke'em in skinny, Larry! 

See you guys Friday nite at Larry's.


----------

